# 350EVO..........3.9 final drive



## Dwnshift (Aug 6, 2003)

Our long awaited 3.9 final drive for the 350Z and G3s will be arriving the week of July 19th.  
[email protected]


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

you may want to check out the rules man, no commercial advertisements unless you get a banner ad...


----------

